# Facebook and I



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I am done with Facebook. I got hijacked and some one was putting stuff on my wall that had a virus attached. I went in and changed my password, and they shut off my account. I don't think I care. Will do all my communication via e-mail from now on.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have only dabbled in "it". While I did have a few brief conversations with people I haven't seen for years (and really don't care to see again), I can't say that I've gotten anything out of it so far other than more junk mail.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

There are not too many individuals of my age that belong to this social network. It does seem like a giant waste of time. Dennis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have joined facebook, but made it so no one could post on my wall. Lots of people complained... I have my reasons and Bob has seen one of them! 

I wanted to try out the "groups" feature because you can have a multi way chat, and message to the group, but another flaw is that when you add people to YOUR group, people in the group can add others without permission, and then their friends can, and so on. It becomes uncontrollable very quickly. 

It can become a huge time waster with little benefit that I can see. 

On top of this, there are too many people who want to be friends, who are friends of friends. It just makes no sense unless you view it as a competition on who has the "largest" network. 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Myself, I've gotten to like it. It's put me in touch with people I haven't talked to for 40 years or more (old high school friends, etc.). It's also a place to say or talk about things that are not appropriate here (current events and/or politics for example). All in all, I've enjoyed it. To each his own.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I just don't have time with facebook and I have heard of to 
many virius being pick up on it, have enough through other 
places. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a couple of posts in there where they tell you how to go into your personal settings and you can uncheck a box which allows Facebook to share information. Which I have done, was alerted to Spokeo.com also and went in der and removed any information they had already given to that one. Will be checking other forms of privacy as i go. If I didn't have Facebook, I wouldn't care either way one way or another!!!! It's for me anyway just something else to do, and I have re-connected with a couple of friends I hadn't seen since High School! Regal 

"You can deal with this or you can deal with that" Hah LOL


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

p.s. most of the problems with Facebook are the crazy applications they offer like Farmville, and such!! Don't do any of those!!


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I have children both out of town and out of state. We communicate quite frequently on Facebook.
They get to see family photos from holidays and events they missed.
I've also started scanning my old photos and putting them on Facebook. My kids can take a stroll down memory lane any time they please.

And like Dwight, I may from time to time use it as my own personal "soap box". Though with 32 friends, I don't have much of an audience








Ralph


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Face Book is great! I have NEVER been able to communicate with as many people as I can now. I never miss a birthday.
I am also able to keep up with people on a day to day basis when yhey have great things happen to them or when they need a kind word.
Greatest site I know of.
I only let people I know post OR even see anything of mine..they have to be a friend OR then can't do or view anything! I think that is why people have issues with FB because they did not lock their site down.

If you have relatives or grown children it is the best way to keep up on their current events...never had an issue with the site. ALMOST EVERYONE I KNOW OF IS ON FB!

Bubba


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't see the need for it. Communication via email is far easier. Setting up my own website was also quite simple, and I have control over everything on it. Google makes it easy for anyone to find me and vice versa.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

But you wouldn't send an email for every day to day happening would you. Its the "in" thing for the next generation or people lol (for everyone for that matter)

Facebook makes it very easy to stay in touch with people you might not think about or forget about by mistake. Just dont install those dumb third party programs that a lot of people invite you to. 

Everything has a learning curve


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm kinda with Del on the Facebook stuff, too many risks to only be contacted by people you really havent wanted to speak to again since the last time 30 years ago. My nieces keeps telling us to get on Facebook but I still think its way too much hastle keeping your ID save. When the sites founder calls his users "dumbf**ks" for trusting him with thier personal data, thats says everything about why I will not use the site.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The first prob with FB or any other 'social media' is too many folks that treat a useful tool like a toy. With predictable results.
The second prob is there are no free lunches. They pay for the 'free' service by selling advertising, and harvesting your info. 

And guess what? The third prob is, even if you have the highest privacy settings on your account, your crazy cousin Mary gave it all to them anyway....


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

ALMOST EVERYONE I KNOW OF IS ON FB! 
And with friends like that, . . . . 

Seriously, I have an account but it is very low profile, I only look about once a month, and I've turned off everything and put very little private info on the site. As Dwight says, it allows you to connect with odd (pun intended) people who you don't normally want to pick up the phone and chat with. 

But the other side is that you find out that a RR buddy is actually a raving enthusiast of macrame or similar. Those other hobbies can be quite startling!


----------

